# Duo temp pro smart switch



## jonnycooper29 (Apr 11, 2018)

Hi all,

I don't like the idea of posting links to products as it may come across as advertising...

On the other hand, whilst trying to work out how I can mod the DTP to have a mechanical switch instead of electric, I found this:

SwitchBot Smart Switch Button Pusher - no Wiring, Wireless app or Timer Control, add SwitchBot Hub Works with Alexa, Google Home, Siri, IFTTT https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07B7NXV4R/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_GncXCbN27M7B2

And I thought, this is seriously cool!

Has anyone got any experience with such a product?

Thanks!


----------



## adam85 (Feb 16, 2018)

Haha - it is a shame about the DTP not being 'programable' --somewhat.

The video for that product you mentioned weirdly reminds me of these (click the picture to see the moving version)...https://i.gifer.com/origin/d2/d278bd0268b419f6902e2bf40c0fcaf8_w200.gif


----------

